# ABS & Brake Light on - Need Help



## latechslack (Oct 20, 2004)

I have a '95 HB, 4x4, 4-cyl. - A few weeks ago, at the same time, the ABS AND Brake Light started to come-on. They would, at the same time, turn-on and off on a cosistant basis. They stay-on consistantly now. The brakes appear to be working perfectly, with no problems. I have checked the brake fluid and it is fine. Any ideas? Thanks. 

Michael


----------



## Beeryf (Jan 18, 2007)

mine does that as well. just not the ABS light. it will turn off when i make a left turn and then about a minute later it comes right back on.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check you brake fluid level, most likely its low.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Check the wiring for the ABS sensor on the rear diff. If it came loose or was damaged it'd give you an ABS light.


----------



## latechslack (Oct 20, 2004)

dvdswanson said:


> check you brake fluid level, most likely its low.



 That was it. The reservoir had a lot of dirt on it and I couldn't tell that it was low. Thanks.


----------



## Pulp (Jul 23, 2007)

What if the brake fluid isn't low? where abouts on the diff is the sensor located?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The sensor is located by the front pinion seal on Nissan trucks w/ Rear ABS. I've seen a few sensors fail, as well.


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a question regarding the ABS light. I have a 1995 XE 2wd with V6. The ABS light comes on when I start it up. But I doubt I have ABS installed on my truck. What is the reason for the ABS light then?

Thanks
Rice


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

95s did have ABS on the rear axle, check the the post above on where its located. ABS light comes on as it processes through the self test like other components do. its normal.


----------

